# 600pt Warriors of Chaos Warband: White Primer!



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

To help break up the huge project that is my high elves, i wanted a side project that was a little bit different to keep my painters brain more challenged and less bored.
You might have seen earlier on i posted a couple of short WoC lists, and i have decided to start assembling a small 600point list for games of swifthammer. So, here are the first photos of the first unit i have bought, a Marauder Horseman Musician. As my unit wont be featuring a champion, this dude will be the focus of attention in the unit. What do you think?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Musician Finished!*

And here is the finished result! Not my tidiest work, but meh, he aint no fancy pants elf. I wanted something that looked rough and ready, but bright and full of life at the same time! Very happy with this chap (No horse riding pun intended)! And as other than a handfull of my spear elves this is one of my first models paintd over white primer, im very pleased indeed!
Have included the paint pots directly behind the mini to sw what colours i used in early stages, can explain the method i used for colours if you would like though! Dont be shy just ask!
Love to hear your thoughts as always!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicely done mate the head swap is cool and and colours work well. I great quick job, the unit will look great. I have some of these waiting to be built, the stuff you get with the kit is fantastic.

What else are you intending to work on? 
I have logged on to start my WoC project log, so seeing this i had to stop by and look 


Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic. It looked great before the addition of the blood, and then it got better. Nice work. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> Looks fantastic. It looked great before the addition of the blood, and then it got better. Nice work. Look forward to seeing more.


Thankyou, i was worried that the blood had ruined it and made it a bit too busy, but im glad i added it in the end. I felt as though the horse looked to clean before. Will get the rest of the guys done tomorrow hopefully!





Warpath said:


> Nicely done mate the head swap is cool and and colours work well. I great quick job, the unit will look great. I have some of these waiting to be built, the stuff you get with the kit is fantastic.
> What else are you intending to work on?
> I have logged on to start my WoC project log, so seeing this i had to stop by and look
> Looking forward to your updates.


Thanks, i had a couple of spare bits left over from the old 'beastherd' kit, and as the head matched the horses almost perfectly i just had to add it! 
Its possibly one of my favourite kits, its certainly my favourite cavalry kit. The spares are excellent, they offer so much potential and all work well with other WoC kits. I look forward to seeing yours done! Ill check out your log as soon as ive finished typing this mate! After this ill be buying a chariot kit, then sme warhounds, then another chariot (for a gorebeast) and then archaon for my hero (One of my favourite models alongside grimgor ironhide, the shaggoth and the jugger lord)! All in good time though! 

Thankyou for looking and leaving your comments its very much appreciated! Ill head over to your project log now Warparth!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah they are a great kit and i'm planning to use the extra heads in my warrior unit  Yeah the chariot is a future purchase for myself aswell but not sure which version i will build it has.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Warpath said:


> Yeah they are a great kit and i'm planning to use the extra heads in my warrior unit  Yeah the chariot is a future purchase for myself aswell but not sure which version i will build it has.


Im wanting one of each for my list, as ive squeezed them both into a nasty 600point list! Will be ery themed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A good concept and sound execution.

There is a mould line on his leg.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Four more horses almost done...*

Firstly, thankyou for the comments Dave, attention to mould lines is something i need to work on, iv never really given them much notice its a habbit i need to stap out now really.

It took me around 3 hours to reach this stage, left them this afternoon though as i was suprised by the Mrs. Going to add blood/gore like the musician, but less of it for these guys. Great to here your thoughts!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Tatoos, second Rider done!*

Added a couple of small tatoos to the musician, will be adding these to the riders and some marks to the horses too to add a contrasting colour, something i feel the models are lacking. Also have tried out some green washes on the metal too for the same reasons.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Unit all done!*

Finished the unit woo! Not my best painting, but for the speed im very happy with them, going to adopt this aproach of quick batch painting from now on in order to havde any hope of ever finishing anything! Next up i have some chaos knights in the post, and a rather sexy character conversion idea...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Kholek is primed and drying, thought id get cracking on him for the store painting competition thats coming up while i wait for the knights and mystery character to arrive...


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Great job on the Marauders! Quick painting and they look amazing! I'm a little envious!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Kholek painted, BSB foot WIP*



Saulot said:


> Great job on the Marauders! Quick painting and they look amazing! I'm a little envious!


Thankou very much!  Ive got them properly based now, and have repainted the hair (blonde now) of one of the two riders without helmets to help set the apart. 
Perhaps slightly steering off from the 600point mark, here is just quickly a couple of models that ive had kicking about for ages unpainted that might one day be a part of a larger army.
BSB on foot, would love to buy a second box of horsemen and make a mounted version of this guy from archaon on horseback to g with them...
And also Kholek has finally got a left arm and some paint on him!
As always please let me know what you think!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Side note, khlek still needs alo of cleaning up yet so dont be too critical of how messy he looks at this stage! :L


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting shield rim: is the spiked rim from the Chaos Vehicle sprue?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Interesting shield rim: is the spiked rim from the Chaos Vehicle sprue?


Thanks, its actually one of the standard pole options from the marauder horsemen kits! I seem to have an eye for matching up certain sized things with models, the ring of te standard top was just slightly larger than the shields in the kit so it glued on near perfectly. 
Hope you like it!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Chaos Steed Tester*

Tester for my new unit of chaos knights, think i might brighten up the gold a bit, and add some more silver onto te spkey bits of the barding. Pleased with it though!! Riders will be in bronze armour i think.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

My apologis for the lack of updates recently for any of you who follow, and also for the poor picture quality again!
Here is the first finished chaos knight anyway, the rest have the horses done and the knights in early stages, bases also need doing but as always ill leave that till last.
Chaos chariot is ready for priming too, and hopefully ill soon have the mount for my generall soon... The rider is converted and ready for painting 
Please do let me know what you think, its your comments that keep me posting!
Cheers guys!


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I like where this is going, combining the beastmen bits with marauder horsemen works really well. Nice Kholek in progress also


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

MrPete said:


> I like where this is going, combining the beastmen bits with marauder horsemen works really well. Nice Kholek in progress also


Thanks man, Im glad you like it all so far. Sorry progress here is going so slowly at the moment, have been pretty busy lately. 
Heres a sneak peak pic of my general so far... Well, of his pet anyway.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a full shot of my exalted hero, the general of my 600 point army. He is still not quite finished here, will post finished pics tomorrow. 
Let me know what you think please!
Also, here is a photo of how the knights are loking at the moment. Again they still need a bit of work yet!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm loving the general. Great conversion (I don't think I've seen the model before!) work on him. 

Fantastic work on the eyes too, very...unsettling!!!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

shelman said:


> I'm loving the general. Great conversion (I don't think I've seen the model before!) work on him.
> 
> Fantastic work on the eyes too, very...unsettling!!!


Hes a combination of a few kits, the mount is a Space Wolves Thunderwolf, the rider body and left arm are from the chaos lord on juggernught, the head is from the chaos chariot, and the right arm is from the marauder horsemen (upper arm) and the chaos knights (forearm, hand and weapon).
Im really glad you like him, especially the eys, ive been trying to work out glowing eyes for a while and think ive finally just abouts got it!


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Very good. I had my suspicions on the Thunderwolf, though I must confess I'm not much of an expert on Space Wolves models!! Looks great though.

I do think it's a nice thought that certain kits are getting so detailed, and frankly epic, that you can turn a model so seemingly menial as a Marauder into a fully fledged Chaos Lord!!

Great job! 

And at the current rate of success you'll be having to change the name of the thread soon to 6000pt!!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Atlast! Update!*

My mounted chaos sorcerer. Conversion work can be seen over in march's conversion competition entries (Thought id drop that in  ).
Painted over a white base ofcourse, as this guy is tzeentch, I decided to add a new colour into my army. Turquoise. The lighting has sucked quite alot of the colour quality out of the picture, but the colours used were gradual washes of Temple Guard Skin, and then Skink Turqouise? Something like that.... And then a dark green. Im sorry i dont remember the new names of the paints. But yeah, let me know what you think so far please!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

...Forgot to add the pictures... :fool:


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Finished, need to do the base but the model is fully painted. Please do give feedback for this one, as i might be entering it in a competition at my local store!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work on the blade.

The highlights on the red seem a little stark; I suggest adding either an intermediate layer or a red glaze to ease the transition.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome paint jobs mate, your army must look sweet as on the battle field. How am i able to upload pictures to this site (on my own page)? Not to compare because yours look WAY better than mine (i have NO artistic streak in me what so ever and painting mass units gives me the s**ts) but just to have some feedback.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good work on the blade.
> 
> The highlights on the red seem a little stark; I suggest adding either an intermediate layer or a red glaze to ease the transition.


Thanks for the feedback again Dave! Ive attempted to tone down the contrast in the red. Im glad you like the blade, im so happy ive finally got a half decent blend!



whittsy said:


> Awesome paint jobs mate, your army must look sweet as on the battle field. How am i able to upload pictures to this site (on my own page)? Not to compare because yours look WAY better than mine (i have NO artistic streak in me what so ever and painting mass units gives me the s**ts) but just to have some feedback.


Thankyou very much!  Ive not yet put any of my armies on the field, or atleast none from the past five years or so! 
As for uploading pictures, when you write a post, there should be a paperclip icon. It will allow you toupload files then, though its restrictive on the size f the images. Hope thats helpfull!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Chaos marauders of tzeentch. Started off by painting a lot of 24, but then halfed the lot to sets of 12. Apologies for te bad picture quality again!
Hope the step by step is helpfull!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the dude with the bell on his head. Some seriously nice painting going on in this plog. There does seem to be a few fairly blatant mold lines and sprue marks on that last batch of marauders though.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Loving the dude with the bell on his head. Some seriously nice painting going on in this plog. There does seem to be a few fairly blatant mold lines and sprue marks on that last batch of marauders though.


Thanks man! Admittedly, the bell on the head idea was taken from a band of Flaggelants i saw ages ago. 
As for the mould lines and sprue marks, thats simply my sheer laziness. With 40 models, i really just didn bother. the same is for the 24 Hounds im working on. Im going to try a little more with all the other units though, i just felt lazy with the chaff of the army!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Warhounds! Warhounds Everywhere!*

Last week i had a mad day painting up some warhounds, 24 of them in four batches of six. Each batch had a different colour scheme, though ive kept them all failry simple and fleshy looking, with dull fur. Simple case on all of white primer, two different layer paints for skin and fur, and then a wash over that. Then aded red mouths, and some red on the mutations in some batches. Ive since also added teeth and touched up the horns, aswell as blue glowing eyes to tie them to the rest of the army!
Love to hear what you think!
Next up, more marauders, and a chaos mastadon!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

These look great 
very happy to see some lighter chaos units, and its not bright slaaneshi tzench either so its a good change... the white horses are brilliant also idk how much your planning on bloodying up kholek but i like the minimal amount of blood on the musician maybe try something like that sometimes less is more.
cant wait to see more sub'd for sure


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the varied schemes on the Hounds. However, the join lines seem a little obvious.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

VanAlberict said:


> These look great
> very happy to see some lighter chaos units, and its not bright slaaneshi tzench either so its a good change... the white horses are brilliant also idk how much your planning on bloodying up kholek but i like the minimal amount of blood on the musician maybe try something like that sometimes less is more.
> cant wait to see more sub'd for sure


Thankyou for your kind support!  Im glad you like how im painting my army so far, trying to steer away from the usual black/brown/grey thats asociated with chaos alot. Kholek im going to completely repaint soon, fresh start with a fresh colour scheme as i hate how he is at the moment. He will have a little blood spatter like the Musician though! 
Thanks for the sub! 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the varied schemes on the Hounds. However, the join lines seem a little obvious.


Again, it is my sheer laziness to blame here. Bad habbits ive never really worked on getting rid of will try harder! 

Now,
Just a few shots of where ive been at with stuff from yesterday and this morning including a peek at the chaos mastadon!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Ok so things have spiralled away from 600points...*

These bits are up online in the competitions threads (Your votes would be hugely appreciated!) but i thought i should post bits up here too, heres a brief collective of some stuff ive been working on recently!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Hell Cannon Troll!?*

This is Gruffalo. He is to be the centerpiece of my army, a towering giant and a beastial incarnation of what i feel chaos is. He was once a stone troll, but has since been bound to a daeon of khorne, who has rotted the trolls simple and primal soul, and taken the trolls body as a horrific vessel with whch to vent its fury.
I am using him as a Hell Cannon, the general idea being that he is a huge daemon possesed mnstrosity who belhes gouts of boiling chaotic fury at freidna dn foe alike, and is goaded to war by his three handlers (Yet to decide what to use for these).
I wish that april was the month for monsters in the painting category as im exceptionaly pleased with this guy! 
Your thoughts, comments and chriticism is very much encouraged!
Here he is after a weeks work, Gruffalo the daemon troll.
Also as a side note, this was the first model ive ever used snow on the base for, any tips if you feel it could be improved please do say!
Cheers guys!


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

That troll is great!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Jormi_Boced said:


> That troll is great!


Thankyou!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

GRUFFALO!!! 

That's one amazing "mini"! 

Love all the details on him and the paintjob is spot on!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Saulot said:


> GRUFFALO!!!
> 
> That's one amazing "mini"!
> 
> Love all the details on him and the paintjob is spot on!


Thankyou Saulot! Admittedly most of the details are straight from the kit, there are WIPs of the assembly/green work on the april conversion deatmatch entries if you want a quick look, today its my intention to pull some of them over here though!
Glad you like him


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent conversion and well painted.

My only niggle is the streaking on the lower body and haunches; I feel it would look better if the layering were smoother.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent conversion and well painted.
> 
> My only niggle is the streaking on the lower body and haunches; I feel it would look better if the layering were smoother.


Thankyou very much! Im glad you like it  I agree on the streaks, the final layers were a little rushed, im going to try glazing it and a few layers of thined down lighter blue to try and tie it back together.


----------

